

Show HN: Haystack – Simple graph abstraction over Hbase - gamapuna
https://github.com/anupamaggarwal/haystack

======
techspert
Man I love graph abstractions and database, but the inevitable questions comes
- why HBase? Why not use a database that isn't nearly impossible to set up?

~~~
gamapuna
The primary motive for writing this was the fact that Hbase gives a fairly
cheap(hdfs) backend storage and near linear scalability. Also most of the
schema is encoded in row keys in such a way that hbase prefix scans can be
leveraged to serve traversals across billions of nodes/edges.

~~~
techspert
Cheap in only the most puerile sense - the complexity and availability foists
a particular cost on HBase that is just too high for most people.

~~~
gamapuna
Maybe you are correct, Hbase is not easy to configure for sure but in terms of
scalability (sheer number of row keys you can dump) there are not a lot of
other components which can compete.

Although theoretically this abstraction can live on top of any backend which
has facilities for fast prefix scans.

------
jpetersonmn
Confusing as there is already a successful software named Haystack.

~~~
gamapuna
I agree although,I was not aware of django-haystack at the time :)

